# Bottles damaged after tumblingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.



## Bottleman (Feb 26, 2005)

*Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

Thanks to â€œJar Doctorâ€ I have been the proud owner of a bottle tumbler for two years now. I mostly tumble round bottles such as pontiled squat sodas, milks, and jars. Last year my buddy and I dug 70+ Hostetters bitters out of one hole and I am starting to tumble them now. I stuck two in last week and both came out with small chips out of the bottom corners. It made me wonder if they all would have this happen to them so I will ask all of you before I put another one in. I am pretty sure this is the fist time I have tumbled a square bottle and I would like a little advice. Any suggestions on how I could prevent this or why it happened? Lackey I didnâ€™t out my yellow one in!!! 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

I think I remember a saying... something about a round peg in a square hole, seems you have seen the results of placing a square peg in a round hole...[]  I believe we had a discussion back a ways regarding tumbling square or rectangular bottles.  Is your tumbler equipped with the 'fingers' that are meant to hold the non-round bases in place.  I know they're not called 'fingers' I'm just too tired right now to think straight.[8D]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

Bummer Tom![] I also have a J. Dr. tumbler... Looks to me like the bottle slipped in the fingers from lack of down pressure or wrong speed..... 20-35 rpm for squares,ovals etc 65-85 rpm for rounds. Does your setup have 2 speeds? If all of the above doesn't apply maybe the bottle had a "flash" in the corner you didn't see???  Always happy to help another tumbler...... Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

I have never had this happen to me. I agree with tazmainiendigger, either you had little corner bruies or the speed is to fast. this looks like either one of those.


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

Thanks for all the information. I will switch some wheels around to slow it down and let you all know if it happens on the next bitters.

 Thanks again, Tom


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

I agree with "TAZ",i also have a Jdoc tumbler,and it only broke 1 bottle because i didnt put the top on right and the bottle became loose and ..........."bang"...

  but also its early soft glass,thats why it could of chipped,even though theres a small chip in one or 2 really dosent matter to me in my opinion,also i have ad my fair share of "my fault" scratches on bottle due to over loading with copper,but i can also remove the scratchs that are present,....


  Dark glass,utility glass,pre-1880s glass should be handled with care,also i agree with the speed,....you should of switched from the fast to the slow setting,....
  I use th slow most of the time unless i got a round soda to cut/remove,then i switch the pullys to the slower speed and polish.....


   I would like to buy a few of those if you have any of the 70 Holl bottles you said,dirty or not,...----I live near troy and belive it or not there kinda hard to find around here.....


  iLl also PM you----


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 17, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

Hi whitelightning. Sure, I can sell you a couple. Instead of sending you the pics through an e-mail itâ€™s faster to just upload them on this site. The darker one is tumbled and the lighter one is not and has a good bit of stains as do just about all the ones we dug. Itâ€™s NOT yellow as the pictures show it but it is a little lighter than the other one. The darker one is also the bottle on the right in the first picture I posted of the bottoms. I will send you and e-mail too with the price.

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 17, 2005)

*RE: Bottles damaged after tumblingâ€¦.*

pic two. note:


----------

